# New PCA app for the iPhone



## Wayne (Feb 6, 2012)

An email letter sent out by RTS today has reference to a new PCA app for the iPhone :

PCA Mobile | PCA Standards and Church Directory iPhone app



> Find Presbyterian Church in America (PCA) churches anywhere in the world or nearby your location with the PCA Standards and Church Directory app.
> 
> Read ebook versions of PCA standards and other documents with the included ebook reader.
> 
> Disclaimer: this is not an officially sanctioned product of the Presbyterian Church in America.




And with a thin, whiny voice, he blubbered, "Wish I had an iPhone."


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll test it today and report back.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 6, 2012)

We need a new website.

_(edit: the above line was typed-out as all caps, but I guess the board didn't like that.)_


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 6, 2012)

My congregation is not listed in the directory but it is on the map.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2012)

Android version?


----------



## raekwon (Feb 6, 2012)

We Android users are the red-headed stepchildren of the mobile app world, Kevin.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 6, 2012)

I just put it on my iPad, I have an android phone. I'm ecumenical, bridging the gap.


----------



## Nebrexan (Feb 6, 2012)

Westminster Seminary California has put out a similar app for Android:

Christian Creeds & Reformed Co | AppBrain Android Market


----------



## sastark (Feb 6, 2012)

raekwon said:


> We Android users are the red-headed stepchildren of the mobile app world, Kevin.



Eh, go post about it on Google+.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 6, 2012)

Wayne thanks for posting.
Fred I will wait for the test drive results prior to downloading... every $0.99 counts these days


----------



## Zach (Feb 6, 2012)

raekwon said:


> We need a new website.
> 
> _(edit: the above line was typed-out as all caps, but I guess the board didn't like that.)_



Not to get to sidetracked, but I was always surprised at the PCA website. It did not seem to be very well put together.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 6, 2012)

raekwon said:


> We need a new website.



Seriously...why has this not been done? Has it been discussed on any serious level? Does anyone know what it would take to get something done about this?

MTW only recently got a new look on its site (decent now, not amazing), but the PCA still looks painful.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 6, 2012)

$$$$$ is the reason given from the Administration Committee.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 6, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> $$$$$ is the reason given from the Administration Committee.



Hmm. I'm pretty sure something far better could be done for a tiny fraction of the By Faith budget.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 6, 2012)

To answer the question about the web site, something is in the works, but that's about all I know.
In particular, I don't know when it would launch, or if work has even started yet.
Just know that this matter is moving forward.


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow. This app still needs some serious work. Under our church name it gives the wrong street address in Rapid City, SD, and the map link takes you to a Lutheran church in Hill City, SD!


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2012)

Covenant Joel said:


> Seriously...why has this not been done?



byFaith is soaking up all the money. Kill the magazine, and there'd be plenty for the AC.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 6, 2012)

Wayne said:


> To answer the question about the web site, something is in the works, but that's about all I know.
> In particular, I don't know when it would launch, or if work has even started yet.
> Just know that this matter is moving forward.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Brother John (Feb 6, 2012)

raekwon said:


> We need a new website.
> 
> _(edit: the above line was typed-out as all caps, but I guess the board didn't like that.)_



I agree. How does a denomination the size of the PCA have a website that looks worse than most its churches websites?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 7, 2012)

The RPCNA has an app for iPad and iPhone if anyone wants to try it out. I have it and I love it so far. Sermons, transcripts, daily devotions and more.


----------

